# Growing vs. Dealing



## AZshwagg (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't deal anymore ever since I joined this forum, reason being the "Law" and I want to be safe and smoke what I grow. But I've been reading Threads were a kid is selling to sum of his buddies and he gets bashed for doing so. Well, the reason I started was because I love to smoke but don't like to spend my hard earned cash on it. I figured if I buy 4 ounces (QP) for $130.00 and break it down, that's $20.00 for 7 grams I would only have to sell 2 ounces to make my money back and would still have 2 ounces to smoke for free! That to me was the best thing, I was smoking for free and didn't have to spend no cash(except the intial $130.00). Now, growing indoors has proved to be harder than I expected, all the light's and wires and money that has to invested, it's pretty hard! But safe from skechy dudes and getting popped or robbed. I was looking at "Marijuana penalties" and this is what I found:

*Cultivation * Less than 2 lbsmisdemeanor or felony9 months - 2 years$750 - $150,0002 lbs to 4 lbsfelony1.5 - 3 years$750 - $150,0004 lbs or morefelony2.5  7 years$750 - $150,000
*Possession for Sale*Less than 2 lbsfelony1.5 - 3 years$750 - $150,0002 lbs to 4 lbsfelony2.5  7 years​$750 - $150,0004 lbs or morefelony4 - 10 years​$750 - $150,000 

And this is my point you get caught either way your facing  some time and the fines are all the same, so why bash on the dude with buddies that like to smoke. I guess what I'm try'n to say is you can't blame anyone for their love for ganja and there methods of qetting it. Plus your committing a federal offense either way cultivation\dealing. I'm not agianst people selling to their personal buddies or growing it for your self, but I am against all the violence happening in my state due to the cartel's and major drug smugglers!!


----------



## ninfan77 (Mar 15, 2006)

lol in some states, posession is less than growing


----------



## flipmode (Mar 15, 2006)

if you ever sell to your freinds,if they ask where you get it from ,tell them you got a connect,like a white boy or somethiing ,that hooks you up for a cheap price ,that way they wont know your growing ,and never bring to much around ,then thell really get suspicouis ,like why do you have so much of great quality,that shits expensive,and they know your not paying out the pocket for it.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 15, 2006)

I think it depends on the situation. but "dealing" is just really riskey. Esp. for the ones that got bashed for dealing in school. Problem I ran into dealing when I was younger, was the fact that everyone has a big mouth. They would tell there buddies and it just would get around fast. I grow my own and keep a small stash for freinds and myself. The Main stash is in jars hidden really well. I find it much less stressful than dealing. Yes the upfront cost of growing is expensive. but if you smoke 2-3 ounces a month. Lets say cheap shit. $250.00 for the first month. Thats a cab, 400watt HPS, some florous for veg. and soil/fert/etc. Get some rootone. and get a mom plant. you can get 3-4 ounces a every two months. regular. then its just electricity and routine stuff.  

So by doing it this way. I feel much safer then purchasing or dealing to keep my own stash. but its not for everyone. just dealing is risky. It got me into some freaky situations. Really freaky.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 15, 2006)

Can't argue with that, I've been in weird situations myself.


----------



## ninfan77 (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds good Mutt, too bad i dont have a closet to stand on in this house lol... roomies have every corner filled w/ shit lol..

And yea dealing can get u into some weird shit, just depends on where u have to get it from, who you're dealing with. I see no problems w/ the guy who'll buy a 1/2 P, keep 2 or 3 O, and sell the rest to friends to break even. Free weed.


----------

